# My 32 : )



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Just thought I 'd share as some others were posting up some pics and before it rained.  





















Nice to be on all 6 again.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oooh shiny, inside and out!!  

T


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Gotta say*

That is one mighty looking 32.
Love them in black.
Clear side lenses and that would look the mutts.
Gold wheels set it off a treat.

Conclusion-----yeah i like that muchly!!!! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow. Its a minter. :smokin: Very nice mate.

I've always thought black really suits the R32s, (so I went and bought a blue one  ).


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Simply stunning Dave :smokin: 
Thought mine was clean but you set the bar 1 higher 
Right wheres that autoglym gold?????

JAY


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Thats really nice, you should be proud. Wow, I wish mine was that nice..


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Superb example that, with some nice mods too by the looks of things.


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

Loving that!!! great looking example ... a credit to you.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Beautifully detailed Dave - nice one :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

dave you black r32 allways turns me on


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

beautiful car dave :smokin: :smokin: 

I wish mine was that mint looking!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh Yeah


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

WOW! That has to be one of the best looking 32's I've seen! Engine bay looks impressive too :smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R32*

Love it Dave but you knew that already.. Car is even better in the flesh....And i know you will enjoy it... Have you managed to get her run in yet?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh, It's alright I suppose


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow!
Even the orange indicators look nice !!!

What brake setup are you running ... piccie ...?


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks all for you comments much appreciated , she's my pride and joy , for years I wanted a 32GTR and although it sounds cheesey I still have to pinch myself every now and then that I actually own one , the first year of ownership was mostly niggley wee probs and then a cracked block  but I stuck with it.
The car came with a few goodies and well as any car nut would do I made a few alterations when the engine died.



As for the brakes well they are std at the mo.  except for Project U Pads. But brakes just slow you down  

Cheers guys


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

that is a lovely example. Bet it took hours to polish.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Glad to see her back on the road mate... when its run in ill be round finally see what that noise is like!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW! Stunning! Love those rims


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Cars looking great Dave.

Charlie...


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

looking good m8

K


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Where's your headlight vent gone?

Looking good dude


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

one of the best ive seen  
hope to see it in the flesh this year sometime  
what sort of power you running dave?


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Is it real Tomei engine??


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

thats gorgeous. soooo shiny.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Very, very, nice! :smokin: Lucky man!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

skyliner32 said:


> Is it real Tomei engine??


No its not, but the engine has been rebuilt by Rod Bell using some RB,Tomei,Os Giken components to name but a few, but its all coming together quite nicely. I painted the covers myself and made the insert for the plug cover.










Used brushed alluminium effect background and anthracite vinyl ontop of that was a bit of an experaments to see if the vinyl could handle the heat and it does


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice, well done.
Make me thought Tomei engine.


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice work. :smokin:


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Surely you never drive it!.....as i've never seen a Black car look that good in the UK


----------



## ROGordon (Jun 18, 2004)

Glad to hear it's back up an running Dave and looking minty too!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

You could eat your dinner off that engine bay but would be too worried about making a mess !! - stunning & gorgeous !!!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

That is one clean good looking R32. I like the custom cover too.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks again all , as for keeping it clean well I use her everyday for going to and from work, and well after 48 layers of pollish ; ) that I have applied over the time I have owned her the dirt really dosent stick anymore lol .


----------

